# anyone got a pic of a murphy patternless hatchling?



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

as above please, have had 2 eggs hatch and i`m trying to work out what they are.

look like normal banded tremper albinos but the yellow bands are white?

think somethings gone wrong somewhere...........


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Have you got a pic? Sounds like you have a mack snow.


----------



## quadrapop (Sep 20, 2008)

yup mack albinos.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

oh b:censor:s then.

tremper het murphys patternelss x banana blizzard isnt supposed to do that!
and i have 2 identical babies.

like i have a shortage of snows :whistling2:


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

pigglywiggly said:


> oh b:censor:s then.
> 
> tremper het murphys patternelss x banana blizzard isnt supposed to do that!
> and i have 2 identical babies.
> ...


Post pics of both parents.
First guess would be the Blizzard is actually Blazing, although eye pictures may indicate it being het.
The snow could come from either side without really knowing.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

pigglywiggly said:


> oh b:censor:s then.
> 
> tremper het murphys patternelss x banana blizzard isnt supposed to do that!
> and i have 2 identical babies.


So far as I knew there were only one or two PROVEN Banana Blizzards (homozygous patternless, homozygous blizzard) in the world anyway - and one of those was owned by Kelli Hammack at H.I.S.S. 

Has this changed since I last looked into it?

Granted, I'd still say most of the "banana blizzards" I've seen are just very yellow blizzards rather than actually being Banana Blizzard.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

mom is your bog standard tremper 100% het murphys, so no snow from there.

both babies are the same, plus i`ve had 2 blizzard babies hatch from the same dad, and one is significantly lighter than the other, so i wonder if dad could be a snow and hiding it very very well,

sorry about the terrible pictures, i cant work out how to turn the flash off on the camera!


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Ssthisto said:


> So far as I knew there were only one or two PROVEN Banana Blizzards (homozygous patternless, homozygous blizzard) in the world anyway - and one of those was owned by Kelli Hammack at H.I.S.S.
> 
> Has this changed since I last looked into it?
> 
> Granted, I'd still say most of the "banana blizzards" I've seen are just very yellow blizzards rather than actually being Banana Blizzard.


Yup, that is how I see it as well. I haven't heard of any true Banana blizzards for a while.



pigglywiggly said:


> mom is your bog standard tremper 100% het murphys, so no snow from there.
> 
> both babies are the same, plus i`ve had 2 blizzard babies hatch from the same dad, and one is significantly lighter than the other, so i wonder if dad could be a snow and hiding it very very well,
> 
> sorry about the terrible pictures, i cant work out how to turn the flash off on the camera!


Snow blizzards are notoriouly hard to identify


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

Did you hatch the albino yourself?
Or test bred her to be sure of no snow?


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

the albino was bred by tonkaz0, if i remember correctly from patty het tremper and tremper het patty parents.no snow was mentioned . this is the first time i have bred from her.

have had a look at the blizzards eyes, one is nearly completly black and the other is marbled mainly black with a bit if colour. its hard to tell what colour tho. his body is a darkish greeny yellow colour


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

have paired him with my mack tremper albino patternless female to check if he is a banana.

the two blizzard babies from pairing him to the blizzard het tremper have totally changed colour, gone very yellow, so i`m wondering if he`s het tremper too and i have blazings, will have to check the eyes when they are older.


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

pigglywiggly said:


> the albino was bred by tonkaz0, if i remember correctly from patty het tremper and tremper het patty parents.no snow was mentioned . this is the first time i have bred from her.
> 
> have had a look at the blizzards eyes, one is nearly completly black and the other is marbled mainly black with a bit if colour. its hard to tell what colour tho. his body is a darkish greeny yellow colour


 

You have the parents of the albino genes correct with what I told you at the time! but I think the mum may have been a bit more special than what I told you,

They were purchased along with a job lot from Pauline Smith of The Gecko spot when she stopped trading about 4 years ago now, this pair were part of a breeding group! the male AL is the T,albino on my arm on my Avatar he was 100% het for Murphys, 
The female was the star of my leos at the time! she was pure lemon yellow all over apart from her tail which was pure white!, Ive honestly got to say I have not seen a patty any time as clean and bright as her, she was also het for T,albino,
all the young they had were either pattys or albinos! so no evidence of being het for any other Morphs, 
if I remember correctly Pauline told me at the time that she puchased alot of her stock from the USA and had purchased this female as a banana blizzard and not a Murphys and I had no cause to doubt her!, the reason I tagged the offspring as het Murphys because it was just easier when selling to be honest, unfortunately she passed away last season so obviously I cant show any pics unless I can find one on my old pc! I`ll have a look.


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

I was with pigglywiggly when she bought the banana blizzard - he was purchased from a large reputable breeder and pigglywiggly is now breeding from him to try to prove him out. So there may only be 2 proven banana blizzards so far but this one may or may not be a 3rd, thats what she is trying to prove!


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

cheers nutty, the seller isnt someone i`d have thought would have labelled leos incorrectly.

the patternless mack albino is looking possibly gravid, so hopefully we will know if he had the right label on soon enough!!!


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

jus had an interesting baby from the 

( possibly mack ) banana blizzard het tremper and the tremper het murphys patty bought from tonkaz0.












:whistling2:


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Looks like a mack patternless to me but the black head would indicate blizzard?? Am not sure?


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

Its definitely mack snow patternless but from the parents it could be blizzard.
Only way to find out is test breed to a blizzard.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

the head looks the same colour as the splodges down its back. think it might be the shaddow from her trying to hide?

dont think theres any blizzard on the mom`s side


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

pigglywiggly said:


> the head looks the same colour as the splodges down its back. think it might be the shaddow from her trying to hide?
> 
> dont think theres any blizzard on the mom`s side


Sorry i miss-read thought the mum was het blizzard, in that case just Mack Patty.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

*just* mack patty is perfectly fine, as it proves daddy is a bona fide banana blizzard then

:no1:


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Does it?? Ooooh!! Yay, good find! :notworthy:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

yep, murphy patterneless is recessive, so both parents have to have it to give a patty baby.

:2thumb:


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

I didn't know that!

The 3rd known Banana Blizzard exists! 

You are having a good season you lucky moo!!


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Hold on, the adult is now proven homozygous blizzard and M. patternless? Awesome!


----------

